# LF - An Iphone App For Texting Internationally



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been trying to search for an iphone app that will allow me to text internationally for Europe, Austrailia etc.

As long as it is wifi capable so I don't have long distance charges.

I already have textplus & ping lite, but ping is only for ipod and iphone users. Textplus is only for Canada and the USA.

Thanks!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WhatsApp? I'm not sure bout international though!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

App's that you can buy or get for free at the App store - itunes store.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

$1.99 can't really hurt you with all free picture messaging too~ Just my opinion! Me and the lady share one account, so we can buy it and share the apps!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i use text plus but im not too sure if its international.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

once again i should of read everything instead of just answering...lol sorry


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> $1.99 can't really hurt you with all free picture messaging too~ Just my opinion! Me and the lady share one account, so we can buy it and share the apps!


LOL i think she thought you were asking what an app was!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I do have the textplus but it isn't international and I will check out the whatsapp as well, doesnt' matter to me if I have to pay or not.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

what about VoIP?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oops! Sorry, as I thought you said you didn't wanan pay!

Well, the whatsapp actually look for all the phone numbers in my phone and check if others have the app as well and automatically add contacts! =) Good luck!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks I will check it out.


----------

